# Chateau Real by Drew Estate Gran Templar Cigar Review - A Very Mild Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a very mild cigar with a nice Conn. shade wrapper. As with every Drew Estate I've smoked it had a perfect burn, I mean PERFECT. I usually s...

Read the full review here: Chateau Real by Drew Estate Gran Templar Cigar Review - A Very Mild Cigar


----------

